# Enabling virtualization through BIOS.



## Hopkins132 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, before going on to the actual question i must say 1 thing:
This question has to do with a program called virtualbox. I have tried asking in the virtualbox forums/support but have received no help unfortunately.
So, moving on to the actual question: I have an issue while trying to install windows 8 consumer preview in my virtualbox. I receive an error that says:

VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration is not available on your system. Certain guests (e.g. OS/2 and QNX) require this feature and will fail to boot without it.
I have seen this error in threads in the virtualbox forum but everyone who receives this error is on Mac osX, while Im on win7...

I have tried to enable virtualization in my BIOS but I have not found an option to, but I know for fact that Virtualization is supported, because I could run windows XP on the virtualbox before. 
My BIOS is *Phoenix Securecore*, not securecore Tiano or anything else, simply securecore. Also, I have looked everywhere on the internet (spent over 2 hours researching) about my BIOS, but there is almost nothing, not even on the official phoenix website.
Another important thing to note is that I could run WinXP on virtualbox when I had windows vista as a host, however now I have windows 7 ultimate and have not tried to install XP as a guest. I will try later tonight when I can get hold of the ISO.

Here is my system info.
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
System Model: R520/R522/R620 
BIOS: Phoenix SecureCore(tm) NB Version 03LL.M015.20090522.Jay
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3036MB RAM
Page File: 1387MB used, 4681MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

Thank you very much for your help.
I might not answer quickly because I cannot babysit the thread at the minute, nonetheless I will check back.
Thanks again.


----------



## pikachu73 (Jul 4, 2015)

See these links:

https://www.phoenix.com/pages/phoenix-securecore-tm

Then

https://www.phoenix.com/pages/bios-updates-from-esupportcom

Then

PhoenixBIOS.com | The Official BIOS Update and Support Center for Phoenix Technologies

The first address has a link to the second at the "Services" tab at the top of its page. The second link posted takes you to the third. As far as it's known the 3rd party service involved is THE official handler for Phoenix updates. I hope this helps.:smile:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

It appears that your CPU does not support VT-x and that is why the BIOS has no option to enable it.
ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢2 Duo Processor T6400 (2M Cache, 2.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)

VT-x is required for VirtualBox to run a 64 bit OS but it is not necessary for a 32 bit OS, at least the older ones like XP. I am not certain about Windows 8.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

pikachu73 said:


> See these links:


Holy thread necro, did you even look at the date on this thread? :facepalm:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Old thread, but the OP is still around, and the info provided by pikachu73 could be useful for others. :smile:


----------

